# New baby Bella



## WendyBob (Dec 7, 2014)

I know shes not a budgie but I wanted to show you all my new baby ive called Bella. Shes an Indian Ringneck parrot. Shes a little bit too young to know shes female for definate but the breeder I got her from thinks she is female. I got her Sunday and shes settlin down nicely. Shes being very curious watching everything we do I cant wait to start taming her.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your latest arrival! arty: 
Your Bella is beautiful and I'm glad she is settling in well. Best of luck with your new girl!


----------



## fatmaguler (May 7, 2015)

Congratulations on your new arrival! She's looks like she's going to be a great pair for the family!


----------



## amandacurrie (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh my gosh - cutie alert!! What a beautiful bird  congrats!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

That is a very pretty bird, congrat's, and thank's for sharing...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Excellent choice of names for your new parrot--she definitely is beautiful! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow, that is a one-of-a-kind BUDGIE with red beak! 

Hehehe, I know its an Indian Ringneck and a very pretty one. Congratz and thanks for sharing her photo.:thumbsup:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Bella is stunning! I'm sure she'll be a great addition to the family!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Bella is indeed a lovely looking bird, She reminds me of a beautiful canary with her colouring but twice the fun and size


----------



## WendyBob (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank you everyone. Shes been out of the cage tonight for the first time and had a great time. Had her 3 days now and shes eating out of my hand and hasnt been tamed before. Think ive made a new friend she seems to be taking to me. Im so excited and proud of her


----------



## WendyBob (Dec 7, 2014)

Bellas first time out of the cage


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, she sounds like a sweetheart and looks very happy to be in her new home with you


----------



## budgieaviary (Oct 22, 2014)

Beautiful birdie! You will have lots of fun with her/him! 

may I suggest 

indianringneck.com forum as they are all ring neck experts and will also be able to help you with everything!

Ringnecks are rewarding pets, but they are a lot of work. Also, make sure you are prepared for the bluffing stage! Its the worst  but they get over it, you just have to be patient with them.

I've had my Ring neck Jay for 10 years and he is very special and so full of character.

this species are very sensitive, so make sure you always use positive reinforcement when your bonding with and taming... one wrong move and it could all be over. Good luck


----------

